# Newbie to Autocross MK1 Jetta.



## squigmund (Aug 25, 2012)

Never ran before. Car has Raceland coilovers but other than that, stock. It needs tires... Running 14 inch snowflakes. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## MacDubois (May 8, 2006)

Before you go: 

-Make sure that your brakes work well. 
-Check that your wheel bearings are in good shape. 
-Make sure your battery is secure (with more than just a bungee cord) 
-Clean and empty the interior of your car; spare, jack, floormats, everything that is not bolted down. (having AA-batteries flying around and smacking into your ankles can be very distracting, leaving a bowling ball in your trunk can be straight-up dangerous) 
-Make sure you are full of oil. 
-Fuel level is up to you, some people run 1/4 tank (weight), some people run a full tank (keeps it from sloshing around) it won't make a difference your first time. 
-Air up your tires. It will keep you from rolling over on to the sidewalls and should preserve the tread a little better. I used to run 44 psi front and 40 psi rear on my mk4 (mk1s may not need that much). Bring some white chalk and mark the sidewalls to see how much you are rolling over. Start with a high pressure and bring it down until you start to use up just a little of the sidewalls and wear off just a little chalk. If you have an air can or a little compressor you can adjust as you go. Bring a tire pressure gauge. 
-I'm not sure where you have your suspension set, but you don't want it all the way down. The lack of travel will make things wayward and unpredictable. If you are all the way down, raise the ride height to slightly lower than stock or so. 

When you are there: 

-Prepare for the weather. Bring a hat or a rain jacket or a cooler full of water or some sunscreen. If you are wet or sunburned by noon you will be very miserable the rest of the day. 
-Most clubs with have a novice or special interest run group, if you can register in that class. 
-Walk the course. Then walk it again. Then walk it 2 more times. Pay attention to where it goes, how the corners flow into each other, where the pavement might be sloped or beat up or patched. Give some thought to how your will drive each element smoothly. Then walk the course again. Pay attention to how far apart cones are in a slalom, are they getting tighter or opening up? 
-Most clubs will have instructors, use them, especially for your first run. 
-It is better to be smooth than to mash the throttle and slam the brakes, sliding everywhere, tires screaming in protest. Smooth flowing lines are better. (You do still need to drive fast though, it's a balance) 
-Hit a cone. Do not be afraid of the cones. The distance you are away from the cones has a tremendous impact on your time. A couple inches a cone over the course of a run will add up to full seconds by the end. Hit one, they deserve it. 
-Ask questions, Autocrossers are a very friendly group. Make friends, you'll be there all day, don't just talk to your buddies, expand your circle. Talk to the fast people. 
-Twist your seat belt buckle around a couple times before you clip it in. It makes it tighter and locks it in place to hold you in your seat better. 
-Make sure you are in a comfortable driving position. I like to be able to see the front corners of the car. 
-Look ahead 3 or 4 cones, maybe more depending on course. Biggest tip I ever got. Look ahead. 
-Have fun and don't compare your times to people who have been doing this more than once. 

When working: 

-Everybody works, don't be that guy checking his cell phone or complaining that you have to work. 
-Shag cones and watch how the fast drivers in other heats take corners. Then try to apply that. 
-Hustle and look out for cars. 

Check the motorsport forum-->amateur racing-->autocross for more. 

Disclaimer: Don't hurt yourself. If you do, don't blame it on anything I typed at you. You're a grown-up; use your own judgement on everything I typed.


----------



## squigmund (Aug 25, 2012)

*Thanks A lot for all of the tips.*

I really appreciate all of the tips and I'm hoping to get out racing in the next few weeks.


----------

